

Leadership lessons from the Shirtless Dancing Guy [video] - rodriguezcommaj
http://kottke.org/13/05/leadership-lessons-from-the-dancing-guy

======
_mulder_
One of the best video's I've ever seen!

I wonder how the thought processes of the followers differ as the crowd grows?
The first guy must have made a more concious decision to join shirtless
dancing guy because he believed in his cause and thought it looked fun. But
towards the end, the dancing is no longer important, it's just a good feeling
to be a part of something big.

"When you find a lone nut doing something great, have the guts to be the first
person to stand up and join in"

